# Do I tell her family and friends?



## k_cole67 (Dec 23, 2012)

I found out my husband had a affair, she was a friend of a friend. She also went to high school with him. This is my question do I tell her husband? Do I ask our friend if she knows? I have also found out she is a practicing witch, and that is very frighting to me.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

k_cole67 said:


> I found out my husband had a affair, she was a friend of a friend. She also went to high school with him. This is my question do I tell her husband?


Absolutly Yes.



k_cole67 said:


> Do I ask our friend if she knows? ?


I think you should. Expose the affair to everyone! It's the only way to end it?



k_cole67 said:


> I have also found out she is a practicing witch, and that is very frighting to me.


Seriously? This is bothering you? It only has power over you if you let it. Remember you are fighting an evil person here, in more ways than one.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Absolutely. tell her husband first and then her family


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes you very definitely tell her husband.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Go a head and tell.

As for your witch statement, um why be afraid of some one who really has as much power on this earth as you do?


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

She's intimdated by cultural strangeness and the loose practices ascribed to some witchs. "Do what thou wilt if it harm no one is the total of the law." (Actually, that selfish prick Crowley didn't add the 'an it harm no one.')

Remind Esmerellda that there is a Threefold Law. What you do comes back to you times three. So tell her husband, her friend and her mother.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

I regret not telling. For the POSOM's wife's sake and my own. 

Tell them.


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/32002-welcome-tam-cwi-newbies-please-read.html

Read the above link.

The answer to your question is YES
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

k_cole67 said:


> I found out my husband had a affair, she was a friend of a friend. She also went to high school with him. This is my question do I tell her husband? Do I ask our friend if she knows? I have also found out she is a practicing witch, and that is very frighting to me.


Expose it to everyone. Don't be concerned about her religious beliefs. Witchcraft just means she is pagan and worships other gods. It doesn't give her any special powers. The karma bus does not recognize religion nor does it discriminate.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes exposure is the best tactic in making the affair inconvient and uncomfortable to continue and/or start back up.

So with out telling your spouse, ask for "support" for the marriage from others and inform the other betrayed spouse....he'll help you keep an eye on things, plus the OW will throw your H under the bus to save her own marriage....again another tactic to weaken the affair.


----------



## ShootMePlz! (Oct 5, 2008)

Cheaters know the risk before they cheat!!! Why deny them the consequences!!!


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

witches are like ghosts/spirts...they can only effect you if you let them.


----------



## ManUp (Nov 25, 2012)

Why respect their privacy by staying silent? Why condone their secrecy? Secrets are the poison in any relationship. If you won't accept them in your relationship, you have every right to assume her husband doesn't accept secrets in his either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

k_cole67 said:


> I found out my husband had a affair, she was a friend of a friend. She also went to high school with him. This is my question do I tell her husband? Do I ask our friend if she knows? I have also found out she is a practicing witch, and that is very frighting to me.


Title of thread was enough to answer. *Yes alway expose always*. Protecting bad behavior does nothing to prevent repeats whether they involve you or not. By the way her being a practicing witch is none of your business.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

bfree said:


> Expose it to everyone. Don't be concerned about her religious beliefs. Witchcraft just means she is pagan and worships other gods. It doesn't give her any special powers. The karma bus does not recognize religion nor does it discriminate.


The only special power is *not* having the moral compase to know what she is doing is wrong.

Any witches out there? I think even in that circle cheating is bad. I though if a witch took another womens mate that it would happen back to her like ten fold or something?


----------



## MrMathias (Nov 19, 2012)

One of the biggest mistakes I have made in recent months was NOT exposing my WW far and wide immediately upon discovery of her A. I wanted to protect her to some extent, didn't want our families to know, etc. 

She just took it underground and strung me along through a falseR. I really think the harsh reality of dropping the exposure bombs is necessary, sooner the better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jack29 (Oct 20, 2012)

Being a witch means either she's not right in the head or that she preys upon people who are not right in their heads, or maybe both. Lets hope she has not some special leverage upon your husband, that means he is buying her b*****t!


----------

